# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι αχάτης παστέλ κόκκινο μωσαικό

## xXx

εδώ είναι τα παστέλ...

----------


## vagelis76

Πανέμορφααααααααα
αν έχεις και από αυτά να τα χαίρεσαι Βασίλη.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

ΑΥΤΑ είναι πουλιά  ::   ::

----------


## stelios

εαν τα εχεις να τα καμαρωνεις και επειδη ενδιαφερομε για τετοια πουλια που μπορω να βρω;

----------


## PAIANAS

Πάντως τα συγκεκριμένα είναι του γνωστού Κου Dirk ..
Στις Ελληνικές εκθέσεις (Δεκέμβρη) έχει αχάτες ...δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει τους συγκεκριμένους ..

----------

